
Apple adds 'Gift This App' option to App Store - davidedicillo
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/22/apple_adds_gift_this_app_option_to_app_store.html
======
lukifer
I'm surprised it took them this long. This is going to be a huge sales boost
for social/multiplayer games in particular.

